# Natural Miscarriage?!!?



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi ladies.
I need some input. I am presently "in the midst" of my 2nd m/c. My first one at 8 1/2 weeks happened in exactly four days without medical intervention. This one, they offered me cytotec, a D n C, or wait it out. I opted to wait. It has been about 12 days of off and on spotting, with some light cramping and bright red blood on days 3 and 4. No clots or tissue passing that I am aware of. I was about 9 weeks when I found out this time (b/c of spotting, etc), but they told me that the baby stopped growing shortly after we had seen the heartbeat at 6 1/2 weeks. My question is how long should this realistically go on? They told me it could be five weeks?!!? Anyone have this experience?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.







Yes a natural miscarriage can last quite a bit longer, as there is time needed to get everything out. If the bleeding becomes too intense or you feel too much pain please call your healthcare provider. My first m/c was natural and I bled for 6 weeks on and off. This time I opted for the D&C and only bled for a couple of days and spotted for 10 days very lightly.


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry for your losses.

I had my first m/c natural too. It was 2 solid weeks of heavy period and 2 days of nasty cramping AFTER we found out. By then I was already 9wks along and the sac was only 6wk sized (b/o no baby).

So I guess if you count from wk6 when development stopped, to wk9 when the real m/c started, to the end of the 2wks when bleeding and cramping stopped.... that would be *5 wks*.

So maybe you don't have much longer to wait??

I'll pray for you if that's ok... and again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama.







. The miscarriage my midwife thought I was having (never took a pregnancy test) took me 5-7 days with a ton of heavy cramps and bleeding.

I wish I had more info. Again hugs.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

My last M/C which was at 6 weeks, took about 10 days naturally. I did spot for a few days after that.

I am sorry for your loss and wish that this experience will go quickly for you. One thing I did at the end was to get a HCG level checked and go see my practioner who said nothing was left.

Best wishes mama.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Mommas.
Thank you all for your kind words. I started spotting 2 weeks ago today, at almost 9 weeks. They tell me the baby stopped growing at about 7 weeks, which was shortly after we had seen the heartbeat. My betas were 19,000 (at 6 1/2 weeks) at that point. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since the lack of heartbeat was confirmed by 2 sonograms. My betas were down to 14,000 then. Today they were at 3,394. I have not had any pain or really heavy bleeding, more like extra light to light spotting, except for the few days of red blood and some cramping on those same days. I could swear I never saw anything come out, other than what could best be described as uterine lining being shed, like a regualr period. Sorry to be so graphic, but trying to give as much info as I remember. The nurse today scheduled me for another beta in a week and a sonogram in 8 days. She seemed comfortable that things were progressing alright given the situation. So, for now, I am still waiting it out. The cytotec scares me and so does the D and C. I would like to avoid both if at all possible. I am hoping my body will do whatever it needs to and will begin healing on its own and that it will be able to accept a new pregnancy in a few months time. Maybe it was just too soon for my body after my son was born. Or maybe things aren't progressing because I have not yet made peace with losing this baby? Do any of you think that is possible? With my first miscarriage, it was just so different. So quick in comparison. It's all so bewildering. Also, I'm so sorry for all of your losses as well. It's hard.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Update: the answer for me was 22 days, start to finish, or "birth." It finally happened on Wednesday, the 30th. Call me crazy, but I do think it took that long because I was so emotionally unprepared for it and could not really let this baby go in my heart and soul. I really had to process it inside of myself and come to peace with it before I could gently "talk" to this little one and tell her it was okay to go be with her brother who had gone before her. (No, I have no idea the gender of either child, but in my mind, that's what they were.) A day or two later, she passed. That is my story, for what it is worth.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

The update.... I had a sonogram today to confirm that my uterus was clear and I had a beta HCG yesterday. I'm all clear, my betas are down to 9, and I have an appointment with the RE on Monday to touch bases and find out what she thinks. The sonographer told me that I would only have to have one normal period, not two like I had thought. Also, that we migjht get more aggressive with the next try, depending on my FSH and what not, and maybe use some progesterone. I guess I will learn more at my appointment. Hmm....Oh, and my nursling just started walking and is officially day weaned to regular milk. Yippee! Still nurses to bed, once or twice in the night, and upon waking, which is great. That may or may not be relevant, depending on what you believe, but the OB I saw for this loss seemed to think there was a connection from my breastfeeding to my mc, so I am pleased that he is loving milk enough to be nursing less often! And he loves it. Who knows, it might help. Thanks everybody for your support and I hope to see y'all in the PAL forum or DDC forums soon. Hugs!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Mama.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for you too- hugs. At 9 weeks I had some light spotting, when I went in for the u/s they said the baby stopped developing around 7 weeks. After I had absorbed the news and cried, the bleeding began in earnest (body and mind letting go) and by the end of the week (10 weeks along) I passed the "products of conception". I was blessed (if that is even the right term for what is tragic to me) that it went so quickly. There may be herbs and things that can help, there are other posts in the forums if you do a search that have more info about that. Wishing you safe healing and recovery and peace.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm glad it's all clear for you.


----------

